# Question on Leopard Gecko Misting



## Chris_and_Kellogs (Mar 22, 2010)

As the weather is so hot I went out and brought a spray mister for my two leo's. I filled it with tepid water and give them a good spray, I think both of them seemed to love it, they stopped where they were and both their heads and tails went straight up and it seemed like they were really enjoying it.... on the other hand as I am not too sure I don't want to keep misting them in case they hate it, what are your views?


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

I think they can cope fine with hot weather considering they come from countries such as Afghanistan and Pakistan... I suppose misting once a day won't hurt but i'm no expert. Too much misting may eventually cause respiratory problems though.


----------



## Chris_and_Kellogs (Mar 22, 2010)

PowerPie5000 said:


> I think they can cope fine with hot weather considering they come from countries such as Afghanistan and Pakistan... I suppose misting once a day won't hurt but i'm no expert. Too much misting may eventually cause respiratory problems though.


 
Ah right cool, ta for the info


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris_and_Kellogs said:


> As the weather is so hot I went out and brought a spray mister for my two leo's. I filled it with tepid water and give them a good spray, I think both of them seemed to love it, they stopped where they were and both their heads and tails went straight up and it seemed like they were really enjoying it.... on the other hand as I am not too sure I don't want to keep misting them in case they hate it, what are your views?


when leos stand like that with heads and tails held stiffly up they do it is a defensive action against a threat or threatening action such as you spraying them with water


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Chris_and_Kellogs said:


> As the weather is so hot I went out and brought a spray mister for my two leo's. I filled it with tepid water and give them a good spray, I think both of them seemed to love it, *they stopped where they were and both their heads and tails went straight up* and it seemed like they were really enjoying it.... on the other hand as I am not too sure I don't want to keep misting them in case they hate it, what are your views?


this means they DIDNT like what you were doing not enjoying it as you put you really shouldnt have to mist them you just need to make sure the viv temps arent too hot


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

The problem with misting leos is the poor things dont cope with high humidity... humidity in them can lead to all sorts of problems. Best to give them a humid hide, make sure its misted daily so they can go there when and if they need it.

As said if your leo is trying to make itself bigger and raising the tail, its not happy. Its not wanting you to spray it with water so please stop doing so immediately.

If you feel they are too hot, buy a fan for the room and get the ambient air temp down, or lower the temp on your mat stat.


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

SleepyD said:


> when leos stand like that with heads and tails held stiffly up they do it is a defensive action against a threat or threatening action such as you spraying them with water


beat me


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

usally when they hold them selfs up like that, it means they are p:censor: off, i think when they want to get a bit damp they will go to there moist hide, im sure sleepyd or someone will be along in a min : victory:

EDIT- how slow am i lol


----------



## Chris_and_Kellogs (Mar 22, 2010)

maddragon29 said:


> The problem with misting leos is the poor things dont cope with high humidity... humidity in them can lead to all sorts of problems. Best to give them a humid hide, make sure its misted daily so they can go there when and if they need it.
> 
> As said if your leo is trying to make itself bigger and raising the tail, its not happy. Its not wanting you to spray it with water so please stop doing so immediately.
> 
> If you feel they are too hot, buy a fan for the room and get the ambient air temp down, or lower the temp on your mat stat.


Hey guys, Thanks SOOOOOO much for the info, I will now stop doing this, I guess I thought they may have liked it as I know tokays can be misted. I would hate to think I am doing them harm, I will just make sure their moist hide is nice and damp every other day, Once again thanks very much all


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Chris_and_Kellogs said:


> Hey guys, Thanks SOOOOOO much for the info, I will now stop doing this, I guess I thought they may have liked it as *I know tokays can be misted*. I would hate to think I am doing them harm, I will just make sure their moist hide is nice and damp every other day, Once again thanks very much all


leos and tokays are to different lizards with different husbandy : victory:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

arnie23 said:


> leos and tokays are to different lizards with different husbandy : victory:


Exactly. they are from completely different parts of the world and have completely different care needs. 
Please tell me you dont keep them both the same way?


----------



## Chris_and_Kellogs (Mar 22, 2010)

maddragon29 said:


> Exactly. they are from completely different parts of the world and have completely different care needs.
> Please tell me you dont keep them both the same way?


LOL chill I dont keep tokays, ent brave enough yet lol's nah the setup for my leo's is fine: victory:


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Chris_and_Kellogs said:


> LOL chill I dont keep tokays, ent brave enough yet lol's nah the setup for my leo's is fine: victory:


we are just worried you might have kept it wrong and wanted to help you chill :lolsign:


----------



## Chris_and_Kellogs (Mar 22, 2010)

arnie23 said:


> we are just worried you might have kept it wrong and wanted to help you chill :lolsign:


LOL thanks  I have done extremely well so far even to the point where I have successfully hatched two babies :2thumb: still got a heck of a lot to learn aswell though :lol2:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

A leo will sit in its moist hide, cool hide or veg in the open when it feels to hot...they usually find a way to regulate. All the thermostats in my stack have switched themselves off at points over the past few days.. Just make sure they have a water bowl with fresh water at al times, they dont drink alot but its there if they need it.

M


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank god... cause tokays are a completely different kettle of fish.
As long as you keep your cool end down at around 21-23c in your vivs your geckos shouldn't overheat so will be fine


----------

